# Wireless Connection Keeps Dropping



## teddyhutch (Jun 30, 2008)

I am a recent Switcher and I am experiencing some issues with my wireless connection that has now become annoying!!!

I have a wireless network set up with WEP security. My wireless connection can work fine with excellent signal strengh but loses connection quite regular. But, it never does this whilst using the internet only when I have not used it for a while (mins, hours etc..). If the conncetion has dropped I tend to Turn Airport Off and then On again but most the time the connection does not get re-established.

Also, I have a laptop with XP and this works fine. Constantly!

Things I have tried already....
1 - Different router (both Netgear WG834)
2 - Moved the router away from area (away from stereo and cordless phone)
3 - Hardwire via LAN connection to router which works fine
4 - Had phone cabling checked out and all is fine (actually swapped RJ11)
5 - Swapped over ADSL filter (3 diff ones)

If anyones know why this is happening or if they have any tips I would be immensley grateful. Starting to lose hair over this.

Cheers


----------



## Natobasso (Jun 30, 2008)

Try clicking "Interference Robustness" in the wireless menu bar icon. Might help guard your connection. Make sure also to create a "Location" specific to your network rather than having your mac log on using "Automatic" (System Preferences for Wireless)


----------

